# Charlie needs a special indoor home as he is deaf



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

This is Charlie. He is approx 12 weeks old and is looking for a very caring, understanding indoor home. Charlie is deaf and cannot be allowed to roam as he will be in danger of getting hurt. If you think you could offer him the home he needs, please get in touch


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Lovely markings. He looks young CG would he be happier in a home with a secure garden or cat run rather than strictly indoor?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope Charlie gets his forever home soon CG he is just gorgeous. :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Viv xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh he is gorgeous!
Let me reassure any potential new homes that caring for a deaf cat is really not a difficult task. Obviously the cat cannot be allowed to roam free but in all other respects they are perfectly normal. 
Normal....apart from the fact that they like to climb up high on shelves etc as it makes them feel safe, and that they positively enjoy loud household tasks such as hoovering or jet washing the patio.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

ForeverHome said:


> Lovely markings. He looks young CG would he be happier in a home with a secure garden or cat run rather than strictly indoor?


By indoors that's includes access to secure garden or run. He just cannot be allowed to free roam


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a beautiful little boy, hope someone adopts him soon.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful boy , did you mean 12 mths old not weeks :huh:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> beautiful boy , did you mean 12 mths old not weeks :huh:


they told me 12 weeks but i'll kmow tomorrow when i collect him x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Charlie has now left to live with his friend Mavis, one of Tutsy's kittens. They will be spoilt rotten in their new home


----------

